# Recurrent coccidia



## Jakers (Feb 18, 2021)

Hello all, guess my introduction get's to be a question.

We've got a (currently) small herd of pygmies in Western Washington. Got all fully grown from two reputable breeders in Washington, but one is having issues.

We're pretty sure her immune system is bad as she's frequently having issues none of the others do (multiple boughts of lungworm and a bad lice problem(fixed) that didn't really affect the rest) as well as several episodes of coccidiosis as an adult. Had it confirmed with a fecal previously and the amount present was very high.

Albon seems to work whenever she becomes symptomatic and we used Corid once before with good results but she keeps having episodes- just started another 5 day cycle and will repeat it in 21 days. Got a B12 shot today and will get probiotics after finishing the Albon, has needed Red Cell for anemia in the past but doesn't seem to be a problem this time.

Is there anything else that we can try, or, if she does have a bad immune system is this just something that will always be an issue?

Thank.


----------

